# A Little Bit Of Orange Arrived In The Post



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

this arrived in the post this morning......from the man who never sells his watches


















.....and im loving it....oh yes......its orange

just put it on this........think it gives it a bit more of an orange flavour


----------



## Stuart Davies (Jan 13, 2008)

On the first pic is that a Toshi strap? I love that, and if it is, I may have to get in touch with Rich.

Congratulations BTW


----------



## rev (Oct 12, 2007)

oooh nice and ORANGE! well done Shawn









I feel the need for some more ORANGE! in my life!

might go and see what ebay has to offer.


----------



## adrian (May 23, 2004)

I'm starting to catch the bug myself.







The first strap is a beaut.


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

The first strap does suit the watch, the NATO is just a little to much orange


----------



## Stuart Davies (Jan 13, 2008)

...and now that first strap is mine! hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

PhilM said:


> The first strap does suit the watch, the NATO is just a little to much orange


well you know me phil......never enough orange. to be honest, ive got it on a black rhino now....but it will be a perfect summer watch with the nato on..............

...........mmmmmmmm orange


----------



## LuvWatch (May 14, 2004)

Looking good









Nice to see the hands and dial lume the same colour.

Derek


----------



## Jonmurgie (Feb 11, 2007)

I take it you've spotted this up for sale on another forum them...



















Saw it and thought of you


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

how weird is that? just looking at that!!!


----------



## Jonmurgie (Feb 11, 2007)

mrteatime said:


> how weird is that? just looking at that!!!


Do it, do it, do it...


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

Jonmurgie said:


> mrteatime said:
> 
> 
> > how weird is that? just looking at that!!!
> ...


ive got one on its way!!!!!!! it is pretty cool tho init?


----------



## mjolnir (Jan 3, 2006)

mrteatime said:


>


That looks great. Looks like it was always meant to be like that. Really well modified.



Jonmurgie said:


>


Like this one too. I love the dual crowns although i'd wear this on a black strap









Definately you though Shawn


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

mjolnir said:


> mrteatime said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


oh stop it........ive spent far too much this week


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Jonmurgie said:


> I take it you've spotted this up for sale on another forum them...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Also noticed that and thought the same


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

thanks guys


----------



## rev (Oct 12, 2007)

ORANGE!

Sorry I've got a problem with orange too!

nice timepiece Shawn.


----------



## SharkBike (Apr 15, 2005)

This guy walks into a doctors office and his head is big and orange. The doctor says "Good God man, you've got a big orange head! How did this happen?"

Guy starts to tell his story.

Well doctor, the other day I was walking along the beach when I notice a piece of metal sticking out of the sand. I picked it up and it was a lamp. I brushed off the sand and *poof* out pops a genie who says he will grant me three wishes. I say, "Genie, for my first wish I want a bank account with 10 billion dollars." Genie says *poof* and hands the me a card with an account number and routing number to a bank account with 10 billion dollars. So then I said, "Genie, for my second wish I want to be married to the most beautiful woman in the world and I want her to be madly in love with me." All of a sudden *poof* I'm standing next to the most beautiful woman in the world, and in her hand she has a marriage certificate.

At this point in the story the guy turns to the doctor and says "Doctor, I think this is the point where I went wrong. I turned to the genie and said 'Genie for my third wish I want a big orange head!'"

(For a futuristic video game version of the story, http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MK6Vby4mR08.)


----------



## Toshi (Aug 31, 2007)

mrteatime said:


> this arrived in the post this morning......from the man who never sells his watches


"The man who never sells his watches"









Glad you like it Shawn. I'd thought of selling it for a while but just couldn't bring myself to, and then I realised you'd got rid of your OM and just had to offer it to you







I like the watch, but wasn't wearing it, and so I know you'll enjoy it more than I was

Rich










PS - The strap was not one of my handmade ones. It was bought with the watch in mind over a year ago when I bought the watch.


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

im loving it rich......its a well comfy to wear and looks the bolox as well mate


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

heres a couple of pics with the new bezel fitted.......it really didnt take long to do and was no trouble at all.

I really wasnt bothered that it took the whole of my day off to do....im sure that this is quite normal.....


----------



## Mutley (Apr 17, 2007)

mrteatime said:


> heres a couple of pics with the new bezel fitted.......it really didnt take long to do and was no trouble at all.
> 
> I really wasnt bothered that it took the whole of my day off to do....im sure that this is quite normal.....


Liked it before but that bezel really changes the look


----------

